# When to put your horse down?



## DRichmond (Mar 13, 2012)

Without a sighted horse or another horse - usually another blind horse makes the best companion - to accept him and be with him 24/7, it may be the kindest thing to let him go unless you can or are willing to get him a blind buddy to keep him company. From what you've described, he isn't adjusting well. Guardian Masks have been known to alleviate and even reverse some instances of uveitis, and are excellent protection. 

You might try to put a small bell on one or both of your sighted horses so your blind horse can hear where they are at all times. It may help calm him just a little bit while you're deciding what to do. You probably are already aware about keeping everything in the same place at all times. 

Bless your heart for treating him with so much kindness and respect.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Maybe one calm horse with him (i like the bell idea) will help. He's not going to feel confident to move around on his own.


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

It is time when you weigh-dispassionately-how much of a life the horse has taking into consideration pain, fear, etc. versus the mercy of a quick, painless sleep. It is hard to do, I know all too well.

We love our animals and sometimes we are in a way selfish that we want them to stay with us. But in the end the best way to express our love for our companions is to offer them a dignified end. I was just talking about this with a friend the other day, and said to her that it letting go is the bittersweet part of having animals as part of our lives.

I am thinking of you and your old friend.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

When the quality and happyness of life is no longer there. If you are willing to get a buddy or put a bell on the other horses like suggested that might work. You could always try that, If you are not able to do that maybe its best to put him down. I know its extremely hard and not something you probably want to do. It sounds like you are trying your hardest to make him happy I wish you the best for doing that and caring so much


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

First off I am sorry for your situation. Its very hard to have to make such a decision as to when its time. My advice for you is to maybe find someone who has delt with blind horses before. I have seen completely blind horses learn to adapt to their surroundings with a bit of training time and patience I even know of one that rides. 
Start by you guiding him around his surroundings cueing him at certain points such as door ways Everytime he steps threw a door way ring a small bell then reward him when he steps out. After he seems to have the hang of it hang a small bell high enough that it touches his poll and rings he should step out knowing thats what he is to do. Teaching a horse to follow a bell is good. because once they know following a bell is safe and allows them to move about you can then get a paddock pal either it be a pony horse donkey goat even a alpalca. They can where the bell and he will know to follow.
Again try and find someone who has this experience to help guide you threw this... then and only then if it doesnt work it is time to let go and end his misery. dont give up too soon till you try all avenues.
Good luck go here it might help some 
http://www.blindhorsecare.org/
TRR


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I know none of my horses would adapt well to being blind. If that happened I would have to let them go. As painful as that would be for me I think it would be the best for them. 
You know your horse best. What does he tell you?


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Very sorry you are going through this. I think like previous posters have stated....you have to weight quality of life. I put my mare down last week....my first horse....my pride and joy. While if you drive by and see her she would look healthy and beautiful, internally she was suffering in pain in both front legs. Retired over a year ago and I have tried everything for her over the past two years to keep her comfortable. She was a crazy/high spirited horse/lead mare. While she couldn't barely walk, she still found it necessary to run off the other mares paying for it immediately afterwards. While some would say she was eating and not laying down....I knew it was not best for her and she just seemed mentally 'done'. I was with her everyday and knew her best. It was one of the hardest things I have ever done. You are with your horse most...you know how he is doing mentally/physically and there is no easy way when you have to come to that conclusion. My heart pains for you.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

A very wise person said, " Better a day too soon than a day too late."


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

natisha said:


> A very wise person said, " Better a day too soon than a day too late."


Well said.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

natisha said:


> A very wise person said, " Better a day too soon than a day too late."


Agreed


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I always make sure an animal has it's dignity, I will not keep a living thing around for my own need to have them near me if their dignity is compromised. You will know when he needs to perserve his dignity and let him go.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

waresbear said:


> I always make sure an animal has it's dignity, I will not keep a living thing around for my own need to have them near me if their dignity is compromised. You will know when he needs to perserve his dignity and let him go.


Absolutely.....while other said....she is still eating and not laying down, let her be......I knew just from the language between her and I. The vet commended me for easing her suffering unselfishly before she got to where she was skinny and unhealthy looking to others and laying down. :-(


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I don't have any answers, really, for you but I do have sympathy.

My 27 year old mare just went from being relatively blind to nearly completely blind (from ERU as well) this last April. She still has some sight but all she can really see is very very blurry, dark, vague shapes using her peripheral vision. 
The first couple of weeks were absolute torture. I could see that she was confused and hurting and there was really nothing I could do to help her besides just being there for her. I felt so hopeless seeing my friend like that.

Thankfully she's an "adjuster" and always has been. She always seems to make the best of whatever life throws at her. After a couple really hard weeks (where she lost a ton of weight and was terrible nervous about everything), she somehow picked herself back up and now she's content again. 
I think in our case, we were lucky in that we already had a really strong horse+human herd bond (she lived basically alone, with two llamas that kept to themselves) so it wasn't as difficult as it might have been for her to adjust. 

Anyway, for us, the things that seemed to really help her out were non-dominant buddies. when this first happened, she was pastured with 2 llamas who gladly allowed her into their little herd but didn't ever touch her. She got to boss them around which made her feel confident about things. 
Now, I'm fostering a mare (sighted) for a rescue who's about the least dominant horse I have ever seen. She lets Lacey bully her, Lacey follows her wherever she goes, and the foster doesn't mind Lacey getting into her "personal bubble" constantly. They were insta-best friends and are constantly together. They even gallop around the field together, upon occasion. 
It's really a win-win. 

Anyway, before putting your guy down, consider pasturing him with a single extremely passive+tolerant horse. 
According to all the literature I've read, blind horses usually do better with a single laid back "guide horse". Give a single horse a try, he might really like that. Did he have a best friend before he went totally blind? Try that friend, it'll probably work out great. 
I would also start using words with him to describe his surroundings and start getting him moving outside the stall. You say he doesn't like to be led, I'd assume that's probably because he's nervous about his footing. 
I use "careful" to make sure my mare knows the footing is unreliable and that she needs to take small steps, "step" to describe something she needs to step up to/step over/step down from, "hill" for a downgrade/upgrade, "stall" for her to find her stall and go there, etc. I can actually still ride my girl and she adores being ridden. It's an exercise in trust for both of us but we really enjoy it. There's something really special about cantering along on a horse you know can't see worth beans and who's trusting you implicitly to not let her fall. 

If that all doesn't help to improve his life, like natisha what quoted, better a day too soon than a day too late.
With my girl, I'm using 50% as my gauge. If her days ever get to be more than 50% filled with pain or fear, I'm going to put her down. If she's sitting solidly at 75% happiness, I'll be planning for that 50% day. If she continues to stick around 90% happiness like she is now, she's going to be with us for some time. 

When my mare first went as blind as she is, I thought I was for sure going to be having her put down sooner rather than later. Well, she laughed in the face of that and she's going stronger than I really thought possible.!

*hugs to you and your guy* :hug: :hug:


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Horses have an uncanny ability to create maps. A companion horse doesn't need to wear a bell as the blind horse also has an uncanny ability to know where it is. There is a blind horse doing competitive trail and it understands a number of basic commands. I think it is the transition period that is difficult. If you wish to lead him somewhere for exercise, it's not his say, make him do it. If you walk the same path every day he will map it out. Horses, even sighted horses can be great at standing around and deciding not to move.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

For me I would put to sleep when the quality of life is poor and not likely to improve - or when the pain is too great, and not likely to be short term. 

Sorry that you are going through this.


----------



## Me and Smiling Horse (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm just the type of person who would not be able to euthanize until I KNEW beyond a shadow of a doubt that I had done everything possible to improve the situation, and it didn't work. Suffering is a horrible thing, and if it cannot be assuaged then, and only then, I will mercifully euthanize. 

I swiftly euthanized my poor doggie daughter, Boo, when she was 14.5 years old because she was in serious pain and nothing could be done to heal her or make things better. I still mourn her loss but I know that I did what was best for her. In her instance, death was more kind than living.

Others may have differnt ways/thoughts and that's fine, but this is my own personal ethical choice. I have to live with myself ya know, and for me I have to give it 100% before I euthanize.


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

I had an Appaloosa gelding who went totally blind at 18 years old. He and my mare were long time pasture mates so when he went blind she actually became his seeing-eyes companion. My mare has a tremendous mothering instinct proved 4 times over. The gelding, Cody became so dependent on her I could not take Candy, my mare out of his hearing or not being near him, because he would get extremely agitated and fearful. Cody had been blind for 3 years when one day he somehow injured himself between an evening feeding and the next morning feeding and was in pain and suffering so we had to let him go peacefully.

I feel your grief and sadness. Trust yourself to do what is best for your horse. {{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

You are already questioning, you know the time is near. Sorry for your situation. It's hard. Keep in mind his quality of life. You know him, we don't.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Im sorry to hear you are going through this.

But quality of life matters more then quantity. From what im reading, its time to let go. Hes unhappy, miserable, starting to lose weight, probably getting stiff from lack of exercise and starting to stock up. Hes only going to get worse and worse and every day will be harder for you to see him like this.

He gave you 22 years, now its time for you to do the right thing by him. Let him go with his dignity and be there for him as he passes on. 

That quote "better a day too soon than a day too late." Is a great saying with alot of meaning.

You know him better then any of us, but there comes a point when our selfishness needs to be pushed aside to do whats best for our animals. *hug*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

When the owner can no longer guarantee the comfort and well being of the horse then it is time to say good bye.

From what you wrote - you've reached the stage for very serious consideration.

What must not stand in the way are your own emotions. 

Make sure the act of sending the horse on to a new world is painless.
Make sure the deed comes unexpected.
Say ' Good - bye'
Cry

Then order it

Then go out and do it all over again.


----------



## ozarkmama (Jun 20, 2009)

I feel for you in this situation. This is not an easy decision to make with any of our 4 legged family members. I read somewhere that putting an animal down is the last gift we can give them, to allow them to go in a dignified manner and be free of pain.


----------



## INAppy (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your support. I have 3 horses on the property, all are geldings. Tell has always been is own individual and prefers to stay away from others. Oh he will graze next to them, but if they move off or go back to barn, he does not follow or care. I have tried putting a bell on stall/paddock opening, but it only startles him to rush thru it, which could cause injuries. I do not keep halters on my horses during turnout, which is 24/7, so placing a bell on them impossible. My other two gelding always nicker to him when they are going in, so I know he knows. 

Tell is adapting to his current stall/paddock. But he is not happy. I will give myself and him 4 months to decide and also to prepare . It is so dry here in Indiana that I can't dig the hole with bobcat until it rains a couple of inches.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

Then its time to let go. He obviously wants it if he doesnt repsond to any efforts. Maybe hes just giving up and trying to tell you its time. 
I know its not easy and it never gets easier. But if you tell yourself hes better off and he will be at peace and no more pain or stress and even scared, and tell him you love him so much. Putting him down is showing him that you do love him. 
I had a percheron stallion that died in my arms at a too young of age. I sat with his head in my arms as he took his last breath. I will never forget that day as long as I live But I do know he is shaking the heavens when he runs. 
Good luck and god bless you and your horse

TRR


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

oh and by the way just for future ideas no halter is needed for bells they have ones that attach to manes like clips. tiny bells not loud abnoxious bells lol. anyways......


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Just recently I had to put my Kody down. 

A lot of people say that when its time you will know. Something I had often pondered the truth of, as the only horse I had put down previously the decision was pretty well made for me. 

Kody had severed a tendon a few months earlier and we had been fighting together to get him healed. I had even raised the question of euthing him with some close friends. They had advised me to spend some quiet time with him and he would let me know one way or the other. I did, and I didn't get the feeling he was ready to go, but I couldn't help but doubt myself. Were my emotions getting in the way? Would he really let me know?

The morning I went out and found him in the very early stages of a colic, I knew. I have fought colic on several occasions in the past with other horses and pulled them through it. I called the vet for Kody and she loaded him up on drugs and seemed relatively optimistic. 

I still knew it was time to let him go. He was practically speaking to me. I spent a few hours with him to be certain. I watched him laying down and trying to sleep. For the first time ever he let me approach him while he was laying down. I sat with him for a while and said my goodbyes. And then I called the vet back out and let him go.

The point of my long winded, emotional rambling is you WILL know. I doubted it right up until I saw Kody's eyes that morning. If you are asking the question, you know its getting close. Spend plenty of time with him and he will tell you when he's ready. Your job is to be strong enough to hear him and make the call.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DRichmond (Mar 13, 2012)

I've only used bells when leading blind horses to grazing and exercise areas which were unfamiliar, and they were with someone at all times. I found it helped them a great deal under those conditions. But I wouldn't use them except for specific purposes and circumstances.

So since it doesn't sound like he's very bonded with your other two boys and likes to do his own thing, another companion may not help him. Hm. I think that a possible solution to picking up his spirits would be to spend extra time with him if you can, and since he's been a family member and riding horse for so many years, if you're able to have someone lead him and continue to ride him in a very limited but meaningful way for him, his having a purpose and remembering his days with you in the saddle may pick up his spirits, and you may even be able to get him to adjust to being ridden a little - it may in fact give him more confidence and cure some of his depression. He probably feels that he has no purpose or meaning now, and giving him something meaningful despite his limitations may be the trick (as well as spoiling him a little more than the others lol so he feels special rather than outcast because of his special needs). Even having a child seat him and be led around, anything to give him some meaning and something to look forward to on as regular a basis as possible.

If you want to sugar up his new living arrangement a bit by hanging a bizzy ball or pony pop in it once in awhile, he may ping off the stall walls a bit lol but it may pick up his spirits and take his mind off being depressed. 

Blind horses can lead very useful, fulfilling and happy lives - I hope you can find the right ingredients to help him adjust. Most horses can and do, it may take some time, and if I can come up with any more strange or silly ideas I'll post them.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

I think it is time to say your goodbyes, give him as many carrots as he'll eat, let him know how much you love him, thank him for all he has done for you, and then give him the greatest gift of all - allow him to slip away, pain free before his suffering grows.

I put my beloved Hugo down early this year, he was my pride and joy, I would still do anything to have him back, healthy. But after numerous, ongoing injuries - including arthritis in his hock (thanks racing, Hugo was only 10), he then slipped in the paddock and tore his suspensory ligament, and two weeks into stall rest, with his leg in a cast, he still managed to bow his tendon in the same leg. 

I could have kept him in a stall, for months on end. But weighing it up, he was unhappy being confined, his hock was starting to swell again and he was starting to have trouble with the oposing foreleg. 
It wasn't fair to keep him alive, for the selfish reason of me not being able to let go. 

We must always bare in mind, that a horse does not have a concept of the future, nor the fear of death that human's have. He does not worry about what may happen in the future, he lives in the now. And if the now is uncomfortable, stressful, or painful, he is not going to be happy nor healthy. Putting him down will not hurt, it is over in an instant, he has no idea. He doesn't think that you are letting him down. If anything, he will probably be thanking you for easing his suffering, and providing with a long and healthy life. 
It brings tears to my eyes to see ancient horses, riddled with arthritis, unable to gain weight and clearly sore and simply over it, standing around in paddocks or stables until they become some weak that they colic or die in an otherwise unsavoury manner. Horses don't tend to just pass quietly of old age, they will simply become so emaciated that eventually they will colic or bleed internally. 
I could not put a horse through that, and will willingly lay my horses to rest well before they get to that point.


----------



## DRichmond (Mar 13, 2012)

Response to Kayty:

The OP's horse isn't confined to a stall, from what she described he also has a safe paddock area as well. 

Horses do have a concept of the future, and many have precognitive abilities as well. They are masters of routine, as well as the present, and the past. 

They can and do fear death, it depends upon the circumstances. 

Euthanasia criteria, one example: 

Euthanasia of Horses



"Is the horse's condition chronic, incurable and resulting in unnecessary pain and suffering (1)? Some conditions, such as chronic laminitis with the pedal (coffin) bone protruding through the sole, are easier to assess than others. There is often no doubt as to the pain and suffering and the need for humane euthanasia to relieve current and future suffering.
 

Does the horse's condition present a hopeless prognosis for life (1)? Foals born with severely deformed limbs often have a hopeless prognosis for quality of life.
 

Is the horse a hazard to itself, other horses or humans (1)? Some horses can handle being blind and can get along within their own personal space but, in a herd situation, they may be savaged or injured by other horses or run into a fence or other physical hazard.
 

Is the horse constantly and in the foreseeable future unable to: move unassisted; interact with other horses; or to exhibit behaviours that may be considered essential for a decent quality of life (1)? Circumstances such as severe painful laminitis or arthritis, where horses spend much of their day lying down and are susceptible to bed sores and abrasions, are easier than others to assess quality of life.
 

Will the horse require continuous medication for the relief of pain and suffering for the rest of its life (1)?"
 

There are scores of horses with physical limitations and special needs who can and do lead quality lives and who may require special attention, extra care, and often additional expense. The OP's horse may need more time to adjust, he may not adjust, we don't know, only the owner does. 

The owner has provided him with a safe and suitable environment for his condition, is noting his depressive state, is very familiar with his temperament and personality and taking those factors into consideration regarding his routine care under new circumstances, is alert to his physical condition and is noting some weight loss, and weighing out his prognosis based upon his current disposition and asking for some input. None of this gives me any impression whatsoever that the owner is either behaving selfishly or abusing her horse in any manner, nor intending to do so.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

DR - I didn't say that the OP's horse was confined to a stall - I said MY horse was confined to a stall. I did not say that the owner is selfishly abusing her horse, I said that I could not put a horse through what SOME do, and allow a horse that is riddled with arthritis, losing drastic amounts of weight and has lost all will to live. This was not directed at the OP's exact situation. HOWEVER I do feel that if it has gotten to the point where the horse must be confined to remain safe, and the OP is starting to question whether euthanasia may be a consideration, then yes, I will tend to agree that it is time to act. 

A horse does not know that you are going to put it down, it does not know that it is going to die. A horse's instinct, yes, is to fight to survive - hence their tendency towards the flight response to a situation. HOWEVER, euthanasia does NOT trigger this response, the horse does not have any idea.


----------



## Me and Smiling Horse (Jul 2, 2012)

A horse does not know that you are going to put it down, it does not know that it is going to die. A horse's instinct, yes, is to fight to survive - hence their tendency towards the flight response to a situation. HOWEVER, euthanasia does NOT trigger this response, the horse does not have any idea.
_____________

One of the greatest things about life is discovery! Without learning and discovery life would be very boring, indeed. Open minds have plenty of room for questions, and questions lead to exploration and contemplation. Just 30 years ago cell phones and quantum physics were nothing but science fiction! 

Science has come a long way in understanding other species, and things once thought impossible are now known as fact. As an example, great apes can use sign language. They mourn their dead. They get depressed after miscarriages and express (in sign language) sadness for others losses - expressing empathy. Elephants mourn their dead. Dolphins... wolves... even cephalopods have displayed feats of problem solving and understanding once thought impossible. They have also displayed self-awareness. 

My point is that we humans do not fully comprehend what horses know or don't know. They are very different from us, but so are cephalopods. They have their own unique senses, perceptions, emotions, and YES even thoughts. They can also count! New studies suggest that horses conceptualize and categorize! Think about that for a moment... Concepts and categories... That's pretty amazing stuff! Are horses self-aware? Some studies suggest that they are. Do horses have a sense of mortality? Many horse owners would say "absolutely." 

Does a horse know it's owner is going to put it to sleep? Probably not... But there's *A LOT of trust* between horse and owner. 

We are barely scratching the surface of what other species are truly capable of, so to me and my way of thinking... I prefer to have an open mind and not to think in solid black or white. We just don't know it all, and we probably never will.

That's just my opinion. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Oh I agree wit hthat - have never said and never will say that an animal is an emotionless empty shell that has no concept of thought process. 

BUT, I will always be of the opinion that putting a horse to sleep, humanely and quietly is enormously more compassionate, than allowing a horse to go on living in constant discomfort and emotional distress, because we can't deal with the thought of letting the horse go. 
Having put my darling thoroughbred to sleep, that I spent over AU$10,000 trying to treat, I know that my decision was the right one. He was still bright and alert, still eating, drinking etc. But his legs were wrecked. Maybe he would have come back enough to be a paddock ornament after 6 months locked in a tiny dark box when he was a horse that loved to move around in the paddock 24/7, on painkillers for the rest of his life and having constant recurring issues, with the risk that the tendon or the ligament, or both, would tear completely, or that the spur in his hock would increase in severity. 
I couldn't put him through it, I would have felt forever guilty. MAYBE he knew that I was going to have him put to sleep, but he sure didn't act like he hated me for it. The morning it happened, he tucked into a lovely big hard feed with molasses and carrots galore, and stood quietly while I said my goodbyes. 
That, to me, is a million time more dignified than leaving him to essentially rot because 'he might have feelings and know that I'm going to put him down, so he'll hate me'.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Too me, it amounts to : are you keeping the horse alive for yourself?? Because you don't want him to be gone? Then you are keeping him alive for the wrong reasons.
If he is not happy during his daily life, then he is ready to go.
Don't put human emotions on animals,yet so many people do. They do not worry about tomorrow or yesterday, they live for what is happening today. He is not thinking, "okay I have four months to decide if this is what I want". 
Animals don't do time, they do what is happening now.
They will not think of being put down, they will not think" oh no, this shot is going to kill me"... 
Think of the horse and his daily life, not you or your feelings.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Kayty said:


> Oh I agree wit hthat - have never said and never will say that an animal is an emotionless empty shell that has no concept of thought process.
> 
> BUT, I will always be of the opinion that putting a horse to sleep, humanely and quietly is enormously more compassionate, than allowing a horse to go on living in constant discomfort and emotional distress, because we can't deal with the thought of letting the horse go.
> Having put my darling thoroughbred to sleep, that I spent over AU$10,000 trying to treat, I know that my decision was the right one. He was still bright and alert, still eating, drinking etc. But his legs were wrecked. Maybe he would have come back enough to be a paddock ornament after 6 months locked in a tiny dark box when he was a horse that loved to move around in the paddock 24/7, on painkillers for the rest of his life and having constant recurring issues, with the risk that the tendon or the ligament, or both, would tear completely, or that the spur in his hock would increase in severity.
> ...


I agree katy. I swear my mare and I had many unspoken conversations. She was in pain for a year and a half in one leg, then the last few months went lame in her other front. I had been trying to treat her with a plethera of things, except resorting to injections. She was 21 years old and just a trail riding horse. I had no need to keep her sound enough to be ridden and resorted to retiring her instead. She got crabbier as time went on. I knew it was a matter of time. During the last month or two, contemplating when the time would be right.....it seemed as if she was telling me she was miserable and asking me for help.....not literally, but just seeming she needed more comfort, and it was me she asked it from. She would often walk up to me and stand quietly, with her head near me, peacefully. I would stand and cry by her. She began doing it more and more often and I felt her eyes would just look at me wanting relief from pain.

Now, I am sure that many people who want to look at this from the unemotional perspective will tell me I am rediculous. But I am a firm believer, that in no matter what I do with my horses, touch is a huge factor and that they can read so much from it.

People would also criticize the people who own horses who leave them in a pasture and they are old, sick and in pain, often forgotten about since they are no longer ridable. The ones who have given their humans so many years of their lives to their human and the human can't even bathe or brush them anymore, more less see the pain they are in. Those same people who criticize for ending a beloved horse's pain, would be the person to criticize the person for keeping such a sickly looking horse alive. I believe that it is our responsibility as an owner to be there for that animal during the time they need them most.....when it is time to end suffering, rather than prolonging it for ourselves. I believe wild horses don't live as long in the wild.....we help them stay alive longer, but sometimes it is not to their benefit, only ours.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If he startled at the bell it was because it was something new and it frightened him. He likely has intimate details in his head of how to get to his stall and how to leave. It's like moving the coffee table from it's usual spot when there's a blind person living in the house. You may think he's not happy but that may not be the case at all. He may be learning to accept what has happened and is adjusting. If he's hanging his head, he's relaxed, which is good. I'll bet if he sensed a predator he'd be alert and on the move. When you ride why not pony him unless he's willing to tag along behind.


----------



## Me and Smiling Horse (Jul 2, 2012)

Wow what a discussion!

I'm glad to see people posting that they "have silent conversations" with their horses! I do too. And I do believe that horses will let their owners know "when it's time." In fact, most living beings (that I've seen) have a sense of when it's their time and they have to go. I've seen "that look" and felt "that feel" countless times in people because of my career. I've also experienced it with my fur and feather family too. Honestly, when "that look and feel" is expressed in the animals eyes and posture and attitude... It's time. 

My 25.5 year old gelding has been very ill over the last 3 months after I transported him long distance. He started out on medicine by mouth for heaves and he'd get a little better but, when the medicine was finished, he'd get sick again. Each time the illness would recur and he'd get worse. He was pitiful at his worst and it broke my heart to see his proud head so low, his soft eyes so dull. 

My vet spoke to me about putting him down. He had been ill off and on for 3 months, and finally it hit him HARD and he was ~so~ very sick. He was miserable.... The vet thought that it was primarily heart failure which was doing him in... 

But I just couldn't do it. I just couldn't put him down. Something in me said NO! NOT NOW!!! I told her that I'd consider it, but that I wanted to try aggressive treatment with strong antibiotics first. I wasn't convinced that he was in primary heart failure alone because he started getting sick after long distance transport.

I made the right decision - perhaps not for my pocket book and bank account - but the right decision* for him*. He is still getting antibiotics for pneumonia, but his cough is GONE completely and he can breathe easily.

Now he's bright and strong and I can't keep up with him when we go for our daily walks!He out paces me by a long shot! In fact I may be able to start riding him again after a few more weeks of gentler exercise and recuperation - but even if he's permanently retired I'd still love and care for him the same, regardless. 

To me having a horse isn't about what the horse can do for me, what he can give me, or how he can perform for me... It's a partnership, a two way street. He gives me his all and I give him my all in return. I'll adjust as i need to, riding or not, and cherish every minute of it. 

So I've experienced a 3 month long battle with an ailing horse, watching him get sicker and sicker.... but all he needed was the right antimicrobial treatment. And I'm so glad that I didn't give up.

Why didn't I give up? Maybe because I hadn't seen "that look" in his eyes yet, or sensed "that feel" coming from him yet. I've helped SO MANY people die as comfortably as possible in my 24 years as a nurse, and I know "that look" in the eyes all too well... 

Adjusting to blindness must be terrifying. It seems to me that adjusting to something THAT dramatic will take time, and he'll need a lot of encouragement and help to be able to successfully make that adjustment. I'd be terrified and miserable and afraid of wandering around if i suddenly went blind.

I'm so glad that he's going to be granted 4 months to try to make a more successful transition, and I pray that he will. With patience and persistence and gentle persuasion, he may not only adapt but also thrive!


----------



## INAppy (Sep 3, 2009)

*When to put down and how*

WOW, all of you have great ideas and thoughts. I agree with most. I have had Tell since he was 3 yrs although I have known him since birth. A close girlfriend rode his mum and raised him. Always joked with me that he was meant for me. Last night when cleaning the barn he was very aware that I was around. nickered and turned his head as if looking for me. His ears perked. When I brushed him, he just relaxed and enjoyed. I have tried to lead, encourage him to move about stall, to go outside in pattock, to no avail. He is eating, gets excited at the prospect of a little grain and supplement.

Who am I to say that he is not happy. He was at that moment. 30 minutes of the day. But is this the life he deserves? the quality he has known but lost?

Now to the question the best way if I put him down? Shot verses gun. 

I have supported many friends when their vet put one of their horses down. Have seen both methods used. Several times when the horse was given the shot, I could swear the horse looking at their eyes, they were alive when they hit the ground. Scared me that they would feel the drug in their bodies. The gun was quick and sudden. Faster, I don't know. What are your thoughts.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

I am thinking that blindness is different than a horse being in pain. I am sure you can prolong life as long as he seems happy. I wish I knew what that meant....if they could only talk. I think that you will know from his body language whether he has had enough or not. I knew a blind horse that lived in a stall in a dark barn that never got attention.....would that qualify for the horse living out a nice life despite not being in physical pain....to me, no. I think as long as things are kept as familiar as possible and as consistent as possible where he is comfortable would be good. His other senses will be more keen with the loss of his sight.

I can't answer as far as method. My vet did an awesome job with drugs. Sedatives to help her relax first.....very smooth, calm and quiet. However, that doesn't mean some horses body may react differently. It was one of the hardest thing I have ever done, emotionally. But once it was over, I felt a weight was lifted and she was resting and no longer in misery.


----------



## Me and Smiling Horse (Jul 2, 2012)

INAppy said:


> WOW, all of you have great ideas and thoughts. I agree with most. I have had Tell since he was 3 yrs although I have known him since birth. A close girlfriend rode his mum and raised him. Always joked with me that he was meant for me. Last night when cleaning the barn he was very aware that I was around. nickered and turned his head as if looking for me. His ears perked. When I brushed him, he just relaxed and enjoyed. I have tried to lead, encourage him to move about stall, to go outside in pattock, to no avail. He is eating, gets excited at the prospect of a little grain and supplement.
> 
> Who am I to say that he is not happy. He was at that moment. 30 minutes of the day. But is this the life he deserves? the quality he has known but lost?
> 
> ...


So... are you still going to give him time to adjust? How long as he been blind anyway? I feel so sorry for what's going on.

As for the gun vs the shot...

I've never put a horse down before, but I have had to put my dog down and 2 of my cats. My dog and 1 cat got the shot. I wanted them to go as peacefully and as painlessly as possible. We all hope for that, right?

I had one cat who was hit by a car and who was in horrifying pain and his little body was all tortured and twisted. I grabbed my gun and shot him in the back of the head and screamed as I did so. It's a wonder that my aim was true. 

I did not like the aftermath of shooting my cat, and I didn't like the process either. There was no stroking his head and saying "I love you and it's ok to go to sleep now..." as he peacefully drifted off to other worlds.

We can hold dogs and cats as they pass over. But horses... I don't know I've never put one down.

One thing I can say is that I feel very strongly that all of my friends I've put down, they KNEW they were being put down. This is just my personal experience of it - others may feel differently - but for me... Intuitively my friends KNEW what was coming.


----------



## INAppy (Sep 3, 2009)

Sadly, my worst fears have occurred. Laminitis has set in with his lack of movement. He is uncomfortable, I can tell. I am going to start bute -ng him daily. Two of us tried to get him to walk outside, but it took everything we had just to get him across the large stall. This is not the life I want for him or what he deserves. I just have to let go and do what is best for him. Now I wish I had let him stay in pasture, at least he was happy. And no, I am not able to give him pasture with leanto protection. Just not available.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm sorry this turn of events has happened. You need to do what you feel is best for your horse.
If you have to let him go you will not be giving up on him but will be lifting his veil of darkness.

Heavy sedation will allow freedom from pain & worry so he could be helped from his stall to a more suitable location for your final act of kindness to him. May you find peace in freeing him from his failed body.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

INAppy said:


> I just have to let go and do what is best for him.


This is the mark of a true horseperson. Laying aside your own personal desires to do what's best for the animal. 

Animals do not fear death, but they do fear unremitting pain and the inability to move around. 

No matter which choice you make concerning his euthing, whether it be by bullet or chemicals, neither is wrong. Both have their pros and cons.

Also, if you feel you can't be there for his last minutes, then don't. Leave him with someone you trust, and walk away. Not everyone can remain calm at the death of a beloved companion, and if you're one of those, it's best to not stay and upset them.

I was there for the death of my heart horse, because I felt I owed it to him. I took all his good times, and he deserved me there by his side at the last. I'm glad I did it, and I'll do it for every animal I have, but it's not for everyone.

My condolences. They never live long enough, do they?


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

INappy....I'm so sorry. I had always wondered if there would be a sign with my mare. Now that the time had come, I can say there absolutely was. No matter how crazy it sounded....she told me....in our private, silent conversations and when I looked deep in her eyes.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

I am so sorry. 

I have no additional advice for you, its a tough call either way. 

Just wanted to be one more person to offer support, we've recenetly had to make the call to put two horses down as well.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

You have endured a lot of stress worrying over this animal's condition. Altho his departure will leave a hole in your heart, you may experience a sense of reiief from trying to figure out what might help him and running in to brick walls. You will mourn him and few will understand, and it may take a year before you are ready to connect with another.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Putting an animal down is always such a hard decision. when the time came for my older mare we made the appointment and I went to spend that last morning with her. She laid down out at my feet and when I sat beside her she put her head in my lap and drifted off. I honestly believe she knew that we had called and that I was ready to accept her passing. She made the decision to let go before the vet was scheduled to arrive.. That said I have handled several blind drafts and have a blind draft. It isn't as uncommon as you would think in the draft world. I have a friend that has a QH stallion that went blind due to uvitis. Not only does he still cover mares but they still trail ride with him. Bells can work wonders and a small one braided into a companion animals mane or tail is a must on a companion at least at first. If a horse as a companion won't work have you tried a goat or other smaller animal. That may be what he needs. Chili has a mare that we keep with him but he was raised with her and as she has lameness issues. They aren't used for heavy work and they are a team for light duty chores. They have a routine and we are careful to keep things on a schedule and in their place. So sorry I missed your update. May you find peace in your heart and joy in your memories.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

I agree with Saddlebag....I did experience immediate relief from seeing my mare in pain and trying to figure out what to do for her. I knew she would no longer be miserable.

You will also mourn. It's only been a few weeks for me and I still can't look at pictures. I have come to the point to have a bracelet made from her tail. I feel like I need something of hers with me. The lock of tail in a drawer isn't enough. I still cry, often. I cry as I type this. I sometimes had moments at night the first few days that I would just go get her and bring her back. The gelding in the herd whinnied for her all day and stood at the fence line waiting for her...you never hear him whinny. The herd is more quiet...but she was the crazy alpha mare so I guess that is expected.

I feel so bad for what you are going through. This was one of the hardest things I have ever done. I have a cat with cancer, an elderly three-legged dog....and know their time is coming, but with my horse it was something so different. You will definately grieve. Do it your way, with the support of friends, family and even other horses. Remember the good times and commend yourself for being such a wonderful Mamma.


----------



## INAppy (Sep 3, 2009)

Today a friend and I put a halter on Tell and she led him outside, me pushing and patting his butt to go forward, we got him outside to paddock. Gave him hay, and let him enjoy the cool breeze and sunshine. Fly sprayed and made sure he was comfortable. Now remember he has not gone out in over a week or two. He was stiff and showing signs of laminitis. But he looked content.

I jumped on my 4-wheeler and sped up the field to my house, remembering when I use to run him and feel the wind in my face just like now. Went in to the house, sat down at my desk, and looked out to the paddock. He is not there. I am less than 5 minutes up the hill. I went back down, to check on him. There he was standing in the the middle of the stall sleeping. In his comfort zone. 

Oh well, I tried. I now know he knows how to get in and out of stall, so I suppose it is his choice. Not mine.

Thanks everyone for your wonderful support. I have another appy gelding only 9 yrs old now, who took Tell's place trailriding. He is actually Tell's great great nephew. Thank God for him and my memories of Tell.


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

So sorry


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

*Is it time to let go*

You're the only one who can truly know how your horse is feeling and you are the one that has to watch that every day so no way can I tell you what you should do. I've had horses put down when I've known it was the right thing to do for them but it still hurt to let them go because I was thinking about me and not about them.
My retired mare is blind in one eye and still manages to walk into things and hurt herself occasionally so we have to be careful about how we position her leading through doors etc and where we put things but if she lost sight in the other eye I would have to let her go. The thought of being blind scares me to death but I know I'd have people around to help me and I would be able to understand that but how can a horse that relies on that sense as part of its primitive survival instinct cope with it? I know that many do but I'm not sure if I could ask it of mine.
I feel so sorry for you having to deal with this


----------



## INAppy (Sep 3, 2009)

The deed is done. I was able to get him up and walked him to the back of our property. He was grazing as I brushed him and said farewell. His hole was dug, the vet came on time and Tell is now out of pain, enjoying tall grass in the here after, no blindness to hinder his sight so he can enjoy all around him. It was hard and I miss him so much. He gave me 22 years of great companionship, adventure, trailriding and so many great memories. Thanks everyone for your support. I chose the gun and it was quick and humane. I did what was right for him and not what was easy for me. Tell Sackett, registered appaloosa 1987 - 2012.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

INAppy said:


> The deed is done. I was able to get him up and walked him to the back of our property. He was grazing as I brushed him and said farewell. His hole was dug, the vet came on time and Tell is now out of pain, enjoying tall grass in the here after, no blindness to hinder his sight so he can enjoy all around him. It was hard and I miss him so much. He gave me 22 years of great companionship, adventure, trailriding and so many great memories. Thanks everyone for your support. I chose the gun and it was quick and humane. I did what was right for him and not what was easy for me. Tell Sackett, registered appaloosa 1987 - 2012.


So sorry for your loss INAppy....I feel your pain. No words can be said for the loss of such a wonderful friend and companion. Rest in peace Tell.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

INAppy, I am sorry for your loss. I have been following this thread because my mare (23 yrs old) also has ERU and has lost her sight. Unlike your beloved Tell, T still goes into the pasture and appears "normal".....that is until she walks into a tree or trots into the corner post of the paddock. So far she has not seriously injured herself. I , like you, am struggling with the decision. I have ridden her in the field and part way down the trail, and while she handled it well, I am in constant alert mode. I wish I knew if she was in pain, for that would aid me in making a decision. Right now I am on the fence about what to do. I watch for signs that she is ready to cross, but I see none. 

I admire you for doing what was best for your dear boy. I know it was not an easy decision, as I am currently struggling with it now. 

Take care,
Tess


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

Bless your heart. I had to do the same with my aged(33) yr old blind Appy a year ago in May. He had started losing his appetite, weight and interest. He got to graze a few days in a small pasture where I could not leave him 24/7 before the vet came. I knew it was time, I did not regret it, but I do miss him.... It's just easier when you know they have had a full life and are ready to go.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss, but thank you for having the strength to do what he needed you to.


----------

